

Powerful targeting for iOS push notifications - bjacokes
http://blog.parse.com/2012/07/06/pushing-to-queries-in-ios/

======
yoda_sl
This is a great addition to Parse.com, for one of my app I had to implement my
own tracking of token, so I could do push notification based on some query
criteria. Looks like I will be able to migrate fully to Parse.com now, and not
have to worry about having my server running constantly.

------
dirtae
Please do not encourage developers to send push notifications that contain
marketing messages, like a notification about a new version of the app.
Rampant abuse of push notifications in this way is ruining the push
notification mechanism for developers that use them appropriately, because
users are growing tired of being blasted with unwanted push notifications, so
they reflexively reject push notifications when any app asks for permission.

Push notifications compete for user attention at the same level as incoming
text messages and phone calls. Using them to announce a new version of your
app is inappropriate, unless you think it'd be appropriate to call or text
every user of your app to let them know about a new version.

Also, using push notifications in this way is arguably a violation of the App
Store review guidelines, in particular:

"5.6 Apps cannot use Push Notifications to send advertising, promotions, or
direct marketing of any kind"

------
dave1619
This looks really cool. Is there anything like this on other services?

~~~
yoda_sl
Not that I am aware but I did not look recently. The 2 other services that I
have checked are Urban Airship and last I checked they did not have it (they
have the concept of tags which is similar to Parse's channel). The other one I
checked is applicasa.com and they may offer such service in the future. The
page: <http://applicasa.com/Push.aspx> has a 'coming soon' for a feature that
look similar. So looks like Parse.com is the first one to offer it, and my
experience so far with their API is good.

